# horserescuescotland?



## granddonkey (28 April 2017)

I'm sort of reigning in on the idea if finding any sort of horse help required type situations locally. Tried FB, no responses and anything that comes up is 30 miles plus away (Dunfermline has got to be the LEAST horsy place in the UK) Even put up in ad at the local tack shop. All this since moving into the area - no response! Even offered help at show this Sunday in Edinburgh! No response! I'm feeling like the anti-christ or something. Anti-bloke up here I suspect? lol. But yeah, sigh. I wonder if anyone knows whether this charity is still running / active? http://www.horserescuescotland.com

Looks like the last activity on their website is from....2014. Darn. 

Otherwise, I wonder if there's any other worthy equine welfare causes in the Fife / East Lothian area that could be good to get involved with (Besides the RDA please)

Thanks


----------



## scotlass (29 April 2017)

granddonkey said:



			I'm sort of reigning in on the idea if finding any sort of horse help required type situations locally. Tried FB, no responses and anything that comes up is 30 miles plus away (Dunfermline has got to be the LEAST horsy place in the UK) Even put up in ad at the local tack shop. All this since moving into the area - no response! Even offered help at show this Sunday in Edinburgh! No response! I'm feeling like the anti-christ or something. Anti-bloke up here I suspect? lol. But yeah, sigh. I wonder if anyone knows whether this charity is still running / active? http://www.horserescuescotland.com

Looks like the last activity on their website is from....2014. Darn. 

Otherwise, I wonder if there's any other worthy equine welfare causes in the Fife / East Lothian area that could be good to get involved with (Besides the RDA please)

Thanks 

Click to expand...


I've just seen a post from Gemma, who is organising the show at the Scottish National Equestrian Centre.  She will be there early tomorrow - wearing a yellow jacket with "Event Co-ordinator" on it.  She really doesn't bite.   Why don't you go there tomorrow, identify yourself and offer to help.  I imagine that any sort of assistance would be warmly welcomed


----------



## scotlass (29 April 2017)

Other than that - there is the SSPCA at Balerno on the outskirts of Edinburgh and as the "Common Riding" season is approaching - you may wish to see if any of the large riding schools who are the main hirers of horses wish any help in the preparation of horses and on the days themselves ..

These are:
Edinburgh & Lasswade Riding Centre  (0131) 663 7676 (Midlothian)
Tower Farm Stables (0131) 664 3375  (Edinburgh)
Harelaw Equestrian Centre  (01875) 853559 (East Lothian)

All have websites and FB pages.


----------



## granddonkey (30 April 2017)

scotlass said:



			I've just seen a post from Gemma, who is organising the show at the Scottish National Equestrian Centre.  She will be there early tomorrow - wearing a yellow jacket with "Event Co-ordinator" on it.  She really doesn't bite.   Why don't you go there tomorrow, identify yourself and offer to help.  I imagine that any sort of assistance would be warmly welcomed
		
Click to expand...

This got to me a bit late, oh well. Days ago I actually tried emailing Gemma directly and left her my contact details. Sadly I didn't get any kind of response. So I'd imagine she was sorted help wise. Perhaps next time!



scotlass said:



			Other than that - there is the SSPCA at Balerno on the outskirts of Edinburgh and as the "Common Riding" season is approaching - you may wish to see if any of the large riding schools who are the main hirers of horses wish any help in the preparation of horses and on the days themselves ..

These are:
Edinburgh & Lasswade Riding Centre  (0131) 663 7676 (Midlothian)
Tower Farm Stables (0131) 664 3375  (Edinburgh)
Harelaw Equestrian Centre  (01875) 853559 (East Lothian)

All have websites and FB pages.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, super kind of you to share those details. I'll investigate. Thank you scotlass


----------

